# question about polyfil as filter media



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

Myself, I use polyfil. I'm not familiar with Nu-foam. Just be sure that it's 100% polyester and not the "flame retardant" type, which is specially treated. That type is not aquarium friendly.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Ditto on Boz's statement. Besides, it's alot cheaper to use and just as effective.


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm, the packaging is not entirely helpful. I got the Poly-fil brand product.

Here is the traditional batting that I picked up:
http://www.poly-fil.com/batting.asp

The packaging says it is 100% premium polyester and flame retardant (doesn't necessarily mean it is treated with a flame retardant, does it?)

Here is the Nu-form that I didn't get:
http://www.poly-fil.com/nufoam.asp

It also says it is 100% polyester and is flame retardant.

Any advice - does this stuff look like the stuff that you guys are using? Maybe they're both wrong...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I got the Traditional Batting, which is the one with the blue packaging at the bottom of the page here: http://www.poly-fil.com/batting.asp


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

The "flame retardant" type is sold to stuff infant toys. It's treated specifically to be safe for children. The 100% polyester fiber fil that is not treated will burn like a cotton ball in the wind...but that's what you want to use in your tank.


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

OK, thanks. I guess I'll have to go back to Wal-Mart and get the right type.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

If you want another (probably better option) DC turned me onto this at Drs. F&S.
Cuts easily to fit the top section of Eheim Pro etc. filters. Much cheaper than Eheim and you aren't buying from the (ugh) Blue BORG. (Wally)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4231&N=2004+113808


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

BORG? 

I stuff my filters with polyester floss. 20 square feet is about $10 at Big Al's.

However, I am coveting that stuff on Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

My bad, I edited it to say one was not trading with Wallmart, always a good thing IMO.


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> BORG?


Clearly not a Star Trek fan ... :icon_wink


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't use ANY poly fill not made specifically for aquariums. It usually contains chemicals. I posted about it before but can't remember what's on it that's bad.

Tommy


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

mrbelvedere said:


> BORG?
> 
> I stuff my filters with polyester floss. 20 square feet is about $10 at Big Al's.


Ditto. Big Al's stuff is perfect for canister filters. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18430/si1382113/cl0/bigalsfilterfloss20sqft The photo makes it look like a big blob of cotton, but it is actually a roll of material almost identical to that of Eheim white pads. It is simple to cut to size. A rol of this stuff will equate to 20-40 Eheim pads (depending on model).


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone for your sage advice! I'm going to return this potentially hazardous crap I got and get some legit stuff from either BAs or Drs F&S (haven't decided which one yet - leaning towards the filter floss at BAs at the moment, to try to get crystal clear water) 

One question that's been nagging at me for a while - for the Eheim classics (and maybe for the others as well), what is the rationale for putting the fine filter pad after all the biological filtration media? Wouldn't you want the fine filter pad before to prevent debris from clogging up the biological media? I do realize that there are the ceramic rings and then the coarse filter pad before, but just wondering why the fine pad comes after?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

It is basically the final stage of water polishing - for the finest stuff that gets through a layer of noodles/sintered glass, next the course filter, then more sintered glass, followed by the fine foam. The water comes up from the bottom to the top on the Pros and I think on the classics too.


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Betowess! That makes sense.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

dipan said:


> Clearly not a Star Trek fan ... :icon_wink


I always thought BORG meant big orange retail giant, as in home depot.


----------



## sandyb (Feb 12, 2019)

*Walmart Polyfil*

Do not use polyfil in aquarium I used the Polyfil from Walmart worked great and after using one large bad about 2 month my fish are now very sick. Only use aquarium fill for aquariums.


----------



## sandyb (Feb 12, 2019)

Dont use it Walmart Polyfill is recycled poly and treated with chemicals in the recycling process my fish got sick from it, very bad stuff


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

sandyb said:


> Dont use it Walmart Polyfill is recycled poly and treated with chemicals in the recycling process my fish got sick from it, very bad stuff



WalMart sells different types of poly fill. Some have siliconized poly fibers and some have flame retardant chemicals. You want to use the one without flame retardant and or siliconized poly fibers. This is the one you want to use https://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Premium-Polyester-Fiberfill-12oz/26678911. I have been using it for years without issues.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

sandyb said:


> Do not use polyfil in aquarium I used the Polyfil from Walmart worked great and after using one large bad about 2 month my fish are now very sick. Only use aquarium fill for aquariums.


I can't say whether this is a true case and the poly-fill is a cause or it is totally bogus but one thing to keep in mind is that there are very few items which have not been blamed for the death of fish! It is not at all unusual for new folks to kill all their fish and then since they do not know what killed the fish, they may often look for something beside themselves to blame. The longer I have been in this game, the more I firmly believe the most common cause of fish death is not in the equipment we use but more likely the way we have used it. 
For years, I used filter floss from various big box stores but was never happy with the way it tends to sog down into a mass that slows water flow, so I finally made a big jump to a better item. But since the material used for industrial air handlers is often coated/treated with oil, etc.to collect dust, I did not want to just jump into using it, even though it was going to save a bit of money. 
So to get a better idea of what it would do, I did some extra work, first to treat it to remove the oils and then a slow, gradual introduction of the new material. Only after testing and knowing it was safe, did I use it on all my tanks. 
I submit that it is not a product that is bad but the way we use it without giving it the proper attention and testing.


----------



## JCombra (Oct 11, 2018)

Talk about resurrecting an old thread !! RLee has the right link above. Been using that stuff for years after aggressive cleaning/ stirring up a lot of debris moving plants , hardscape, etc.... I stuff my AC50 with it, let it run for an hour or so, toss it out, then replace with pads cut from Pinky filters. A piece 12 inches wide by 5 feet long is only $8 shipped from that auction site. A few minutes with some scissors and you have enough filter pads for quite some time !! 



It's pretty amazing how much people will spend on ' aquarium specific' stuff like filter media and substrates !

J


----------



## Jarmandi (Aug 16, 2019)

how much is it at walmart?


----------

